# Copper, BoSe and Replamin



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

It's coming time to do everyone's copper, fecals, general upkeep etc. 
I went to a "goat class" a few months back and they recommend doing copper every 4 months and regular BoSe injections for our area.
This has been a rough year for parasites due to all the flooding. We've had issues with barber pole and coccidia despite prevention. 
I want to make sure everyone gets good support and a boost to help prevent any further issues. Also noticed one of my bucks doesn't have a great coat, not terrible but seems somewhat dry and brittle. I bought a tube of Replamin and planned on giving it this weekend. I know it has copper in it so I was wondering if its still safe to give with the copper bolus? And being that they had a BoSe inj about 4 months ago.
Also wondering how often BoSe can be given? Or how I could find out since I forgot to ask. I bought a few older does last year that had a selenium deficiency, they seemed to improve after the injection, and I want to make sure I keep them up on it. 
Everyone gets free choice loose minerals, kelp, a cobalt block, grass hay, alfalfa and browse, as well as a pelleted feed.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It'd be fine to give the copper bolus along with the replamin. I'm not sure about the BoSe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You kind of have to play around with it. If your area is bad, start with giving BoSe every 4 months. I had to do BoSe every 3 months. Now that I give Replamin Plus, I do it twice a year. Give the Replamin for 5 days in a row, then once a week.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you both! I will go ahead with another BoSe, the copper and replamin then and see how we do from there. What would I do without everyone here at TGS


----------



## Aminita (Dec 25, 2015)

Careful not to overdose the BoSe. I was told 2 times per year. But I'm still new.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Depends on your area and your farm. BoSe can be anywhere from 2 to 6 times per year.


----------



## Harriet_and_Hens (Apr 26, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> Now that I give Replamin Plus, I do it twice a year. Give the Replamin for 5 days in a row, then once a week.


I was told that my doe has already been started in Replamin Plus. How many weeks do you give for after the initial 5 day does? Then, I assume you start back up again 6 months after the initial 5 day dose? Thank you


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Every week for life.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Following...

Great topic,...

For us, our grass hay was junk! There was minimal nutrition in the grass hay, and our soil and region are absolutely deficientent in selenium.

Our goats and lambs do not like the rain or being or getting wet!

Hope you and your region improves, for everyone's sake!

:hi5:


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

How do you know if they are selenium deficienct? I just ordered Copper bolous since I think at least one of my does is deficient based on her coat, milk taste, and how she hoards the mineral. I don't know much, unfortunately, about the other deficiencies, and our closwst vet here (45 miles away) seems to not know anything about goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Weak pasturns is one. Problems with kidding. Weak kids. I know my area is very deficient.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Copper and Selenium deficits*



Mcamden2 said:


> How do you know if they are selenium deficienct? I just ordered Copper bolous since I think at least one of my does is deficient based on her coat, milk taste, and how she hoards the mineral. I don't know much, unfortunately, about the other deficiencies, and our closwst vet here (45 miles away) seems to not know anything about goats!


We knew we were deficient of selenium as we had all the problems associated with selenium and copper. Being in NE WI I also looked at the map, and our region and many regions in the US are deficient! Very interesting to see the map. We also tested what we grew, what we could purchase for these levels, and learned that when hay is grown in deficient areas then the hay is deficient. An obvious conclusion, I guess, but I wasn't even familiar with selenium before all of this with the goats!

The forum is great and goats are complicated!

We are using the Replamin plus now, and will likely continue with the copper and Bose.


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

Are doeling was born this spring incredibly weak and at ten days she gave up. We took her to the vet and he said he guessed she had a heart murmur and said there was nothing he could do. Where is the map that shows where it's deficient in the country? We grow our hay here on the property. Ill start with copper, but how do I KNOW if they need the others? Will copper be enough? Or is it more like a wait and see if it helps?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Iodine deficiency could also be a problem if you had a weak female kid. But a weak kid is a sign of selenium deficiency too. You need to test your soil if you are doing your own hay.


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

Is there a specific test I can order? Or do I have to send it off to someone? M in the Loess Hills of Iowa, so very weird soil here.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Mcamden2 said:


> How do you know if they are selenium deficienct? I just ordered Copper bolous since I think at least one of my does is deficient based on her coat, milk taste, and how she hoards the mineral. I don't know much, unfortunately, about the other deficiencies, and our closwst vet here (45 miles away) seems to not know anything about goats!


Wry tail can also be a sign of selenium deficiency.


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*Heart minerals US map*



Mcamden2 said:


> Are doeling was born this spring incredibly weak and at ten days she gave up. We took her to the vet and he said he guessed she had a heart murmur and said there was nothing he could do. Where is the map that shows where it's deficient in the country? We grow our hay here on the property. Ill start with copper, but how do I KNOW if they need the others? Will copper be enough? Or is it more like a wait and see if it helps?


Melissa,

This link shows selenium levels and by clicking on it gives you details of averages for your area.

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html
:book:


----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)




----------



## Mcamden2 (May 27, 2016)

So does this mean we are high or low in selenium?


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

*selenium deficits and regions*



Mcamden2 said:


> So does this mean we are high or low in selenium?


This link may be more helpful to get an overview
http://www.swampyacresfarm.com/SeleniumSupplements.html

It is all quite overwhelming, and we are still trying to understand it ourselves!

In Wisconsin, we not only know we are low, the maps show it too.

Our animals have told us loud and clear we are low in selenium also, due to the issues we have had because of it...


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

"I went to a "goat class" a few months back and they recommend doing copper every 4 months and regular BoSe injections for our area."

Where was the class that you went to and how often did they recommend BoSe injections? I think that I live fairly close to you, RainydayFarms. We had a bad kidding season this year. The general consensus was that mineral deficiency probably was the cause. I have read that excessive rainfall causes the grass to be even more deficient so we (Beaumont area) will always have trouble!!


----------



## Cleveland Chicken Chick (Jul 16, 2018)

RainyDayFarms and jschies 
I’m in Cleveland!! Right next to you both! Hey neighbors!
So the map shows me around 0.2 selenium levels.... does anyone know what the levels “should” be at?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know. But I do know that you will need to give selenium injections twice a year or give the selenium gel. Especially after all of the Hurricane Harvey rain we had! Welcome to the Goat Spot.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Most of Ohio is pretty selenium deficient. So, most of the grain and hay will be, too! (I live East of you, Cleveland Chicken Chick.)

Bo-Se injected with a gel cap of vitamin E (squirted into their mouth) will help with the selenium problems.


----------

